
Exploring TimescaleDB as a replacement for Graphite - comagoosie
https://nbsoftsolutions.com/blog/exploring-timescaledb-as-a-replacement-for-graphite
======
svenklemm
There is a patch for telegraf to support writing to postgres
([https://github.com/influxdata/telegraf/pull/3428](https://github.com/influxdata/telegraf/pull/3428)).
Grafana 5.3 (currently in beta) has support for filling in previous values for
postgres datasource.

